# What does the average TT driver work as?



## Patrizio72

As per the heading, would be interesting to see what TT owners do for a living 
High percentage of hairdressers? :lol:


----------



## neilc

Patrizio72 said:


> As per the heading, would be interesting to see what TT owners do for a living


Sell TT's :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72

Best answer so far


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Retired 16 years ago, after 33 years in the Electricity Generating Industry.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## LEO-RS

I'm a professional footballer with Real Madrid.


----------



## SuperRS

I run Vag Tuning


----------



## Patrizio72

Im a self employed graphic designer


----------



## Patrizio72

Mitchy said:


> I'm a professional footballer with Real Madrid.


Ronaldo in disguise? :lol:


----------



## alexp

I'm an IT geek


----------



## Patrizio72

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Retired 16 years ago, after 33 years in the Electricity Generating Industry.  8)
> Hoggy.


So you're the one responsible for the prices going up! :lol:


----------



## Dayer2910

distribution manager for a furniture company

Not very exciting but pays for the TT.


----------



## Patrizio72

Dayer2910 said:


> distribution manager for
> 
> Not very exciting but pays for the TT.


Some nice quality oak there


----------



## brittan

Unemployed hairdresser. :!: Does that skew the results?


----------



## TT-driver

I print money.


----------



## Dayer2910

Patrizio72 said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> distribution manager for
> 
> Not very exciting but pays for the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice quality oak there
Click to expand...

Yep American White Oak shipped from the good ole USA to our factories in China, made into furniture then shipped all the way to the UK and Europe, we like to do our bit for the environment


----------



## LEO-RS

Patrizio72 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a professional footballer with Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo in disguise? :lol:
Click to expand...

I was going to come away with the usual of being involved in the porn industry but decided to be a footballer today.

If only, nothing as exciting as those, I work on helicopters in the North Sea O&G industry.


----------



## Ikon66

skool teecha


----------



## SuperRS

Ikon66 said:


> skool teecha


bwhahah no wonder you keep trying to exclude me :lol:

Timeout for me :mrgreen:


----------



## mattchaps

Finance Director for a small group of manufacturing companies.

We're not all boring!


----------



## roddy

this again,,, after being on here now for a few years it is now obvious that there is no such thing !! perhaps your question would be better worded or directed as ' do TT drivers have anything on common ",,, my answere to that would be yes,, as you can see within 30 minutes you are onto 2 pages,, the previous post , running concurently, is onto its 16th page,,, obviously the one thing we have in common is a love of talking about ourselves !!,, and our TTs ,, and  slagging off any other car which is compared to it,, re peugeot RCZ,,,,,


----------



## Anakin

milk float technician, second class.


----------



## davelincs

Service Engineer, industrial gas turbines


----------



## CWJ

Orthopaedic surgeon


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Civil Servant responsible for Traffic and Transport Services in Guernsey, equivalent to most of the services provided by your DVLA, DSA and DfT.


----------



## daveyboy527

Computer Nerd


----------



## KimTT

I'm a trauma nurse and a vinyl signwriter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrizio72

No harm in seeing if there's a common pattern somewhere lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T7GTK

Corporate Financier.


----------



## powerplay

SQL DBA


----------



## wkhkelvin

I'm the boss


----------



## Nyxx

Gallery and Picture framer owner.


----------



## chaznik

Catastrophic injury and Abuse Solicitor


----------



## 8JVR6

IT Analyst / InfoSec


----------



## igotone

Bounty hunter (retired)


----------



## jonah

Business analyst/demand manager,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72

wkhkelvin said:


> I'm the boss


LOL


----------



## OnTheMike

Partner in wealth management company


----------



## Patrizio72

Fair few Finance and IT related workers


----------



## Ikon66

Patrizio72 said:


> Fair few Finance and IT related workers


I am head of IT and Business so I fit that profile


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

C'mon, gotta be other Civil Servants in here too? Don't be shy! :wink:


----------



## Matthaus

I work for the Queen....and get told a lot "I pay your wages"..... :roll:

Or most communally referred to by the younger generation as a 'Fed'....


----------



## Patrizio72

I wonder if we will get anyone from the building trade...


----------



## AudiCoedDuon

Hi

I, too, was a Government Servant in my earlier days, or so it said in my passport. I've now been retired for the past 17 years - managed to escape with an excellent package at the grand old age of 48   - Company pension at 50, and now the State's also looking after me! :lol: :lol: :lol: Would recommend it to everyone!! Went to Uni and studied Law - was told I was too old to practise :evil: - so took up woodwork.  Would love to be a cabinet maker.


----------



## phope

bank manager to the rich & famous


----------



## Sophus

Finance director (CFO) for a group of companies in Europe. Before that, a lawyer.


----------



## kiddy31

I sell Coronation Mugs, when not busy sell dolls eyes!


----------



## ChadW

Unemployed Oracle PL/SQL Developer.


----------



## hpick1

ok more from finance then..I am an Accountant 8)


----------



## Russ713

HASBET officer (Housing, Anti-Social Behaviour and Enforcement Team)


----------



## thenewguy

Patrizio72 said:


> I wonder if we will get anyone from the building trade...


Repair and replace windows, doors and conservatories. Focussing on repair.
Prior to that worked for DEC, Compaq and HP repairing servers


----------



## electech

Ex Instrument Technician for the Central Electricity Generating Board and Ex Electrical and Electronic Technician for a Tobacco Company now retired


----------



## tortoise99

Another bean counter here I'm afraid...

Accountants are really careful with their money, hence we buy TT's.

If you're really tight with your money (like me), you get a diesel one.


----------



## SuperRS

Patrizio72 said:


> I wonder if we will get anyone from the building trade...


I know quite a few of the TTRS owners are blue collar workers


----------



## liffy99

What does the average TT driver work as ?

. . . Little as possible

(If only - the NHS owns my soul)


----------



## mac1967

Patrizio72 said:


> Im a self employed graphic designer


Ditto


----------



## zinga79

Network infrastructure engineer... (Another IT bod, and 2 of my colleagues have TT's)


----------



## RockKramer

Telecoms, outsourced corporate telephony and call centres.
Interesting, not exciting but pays the bills.


----------



## mr pee

Patrizio72 said:


> I wonder if we will get anyone from the building trade...


I am a chippy although I am currently employed at South Wales University on the maintenance team, great job compared to site work, can't see me going anywhere else ( hopefully)


----------



## riano

Auditor


----------



## Russ 182

35mphspeedlimit said:


> C'mon, gotta be other Civil Servants in here too? Don't be shy! :wink:


I used to be employed by the local council until we were TUPE'd over to a private construction/maintenance company. We still work mainly on social housing and council office though...So I also tie in to the building trade post above, I'm an electrician by trade but have now retired into a supervisory role at the age of 27.


----------



## Lyons

Trained as a civil engineer, but currently working as a commercial manager within construction.


----------



## RobHardy

I'm a IT Architect officially.

Only expect to be in IT another 6 months though as I also independently buy / sell shares which is my main focus long term.


----------



## Ridgmont61

Also trained as a Civil Engineer, but now Managing Director of a Payroll Bureau.


----------



## cr4igj tt

I Own a valeting company


----------



## Jarndyce

Ex designer.
Now Assistant Headteacher.


----------



## bluush

Panda wanker! the AI program for pandas takes a lot of back room staff you know.


----------



## wet wet wet

Flying instructor 8)


----------



## jaybyme

Wholesale dealer of exclusive rubber garments for road vehicles :roll:


----------



## robokn

Currently an IT Consultant after 22 years in the Royal Navy where my obsession started :roll:


----------



## jet jockey

I deliver high speed aluminum tubing. HaHa Or otherwise know as Pilot.


----------



## Suzuka

Charted Quantity Surveyor & Associate Construction Arbitrator.

Currently working with a company delivering bespoke high end houses in and around Berks, Hants and Dorset.


----------



## Samuelmartin

I'm a Carpenter. Like Jesus


----------



## 71309

I am a shepherd.


----------



## modernslinke

I'm a CGI (3D) artist working on lots of automotive projects. Sadly not Audi, mainly Ford.

To be fair some of the Audi CG work is shocking.


----------



## Patrizio72

modernslinke said:


> I'm a CGI (3D) artist working on lots of automotive projects. Sadly not Audi, mainly Ford.
> 
> To be fair some of the Audi CG work is shocking.


You should give them a few pointers!


----------



## roddy

6 pages in 18 hours,,,,,,,,, i think most must be part time workers ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## benbuhagiar

Just graduated from the University of Brighton with a 2.1 Honours degree in Economics and Finance. Will hopefully have a job in the financial sector sometime soon.


----------



## carrock

I am a sales director and my wife is a childrens nursery manager.


----------



## Patrizio72

roddy said:


> 6 pages in 18 hours,,,,,,,,, i think most must be part time workers ,,,,,,,,,


+1 :lol:


----------



## CADF

Once upon a time I couldn't spell air trafik controler, now I are one.


----------



## Rosso TT

Steel fabricator (welding and grinding all day long).


----------



## CWM3

President of Global Engineering for an American telecoms company.

Fancy title for a what is if you drill down far enough, a phone engineer really.


----------



## muz1990

*preparing for a flaming*

I'm an administrator/service advisor for BMW 

Fancy a new career though.. Just unsure what. I used to be in sales, and I was a professional Valeter for some time also!


----------



## johnny_hungus

MD of my own media company


----------



## Alshepuk

Office Manager. I haven't got my car yet though so I am not sure if I that count.

My son is a soldier (Coldstream Guard). He would have a TT Coupe tomorrow if he could afford it. That must counter act the ex hairdresser.


----------



## MGauky

i'm an Electrician , currently working in Wholesale though !


----------



## muz1990

MGauky said:


> i'm an Electrician , currently working in Wholesale though !


Your a bar-Stewart is what you are!

Get a mans car!!! :lol:

Bloody strange the amount of friends switch about car forums these days eh mark?! :lol: miss the old car?


----------



## modernslinke

Patrizio72 said:


> modernslinke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a CGI (3D) artist working on lots of automotive projects. Sadly not Audi, mainly Ford.
> 
> To be fair some of the Audi CG work is shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> You should give them a few pointers!
Click to expand...

I'm actually doing some freelance pitch work for them so hopefully something will come from it.


----------



## Bayley

Apprentice Manager for Virgin Media


----------



## T7 Doc

johnny_hungus said:


> MD of my own media company


Same as this guy


----------



## AEW003

Nuclear Marine Engineer. 14 yrs in the RN now working as a technical manager for engineering consultancy.


----------



## wimper

Design Team Leader for an automotive company...


----------



## Rivett

My sons friend just got his TT and its a hair dressers car, however I'm pretty bald so apparently mine is a mid life crisis car.

Retired PC engineer


----------



## mighTy Tee

muz1990 said:


> *preparing for a flaming*
> 
> I'm an administrator/service advisor for BMW
> 
> Fancy a new career though.. Just unsure what. I used to be in sales, and I was a professional Valeter for some time also!


Could be worse and sell Toyotas in Africa


----------



## tt-ho

IT (network printer, backups, etc...)
... also do Photography on the side (weddings, models, etc..)


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi

Technical manager for a plastic injection moulding company

Regards

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72

So the TT trend seems to be primarily techie related, interesting...


----------



## roddy

Patrizio72 said:


> So the TT trend seems to be primarily techie related, interesting...


Ok so what do you do , run a public research co ?


----------



## Patrizio72

Haha no I just wanted to dismiss the hairdressers car myth! lol


----------



## Ikon66

roddy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the TT trend seems to be primarily techie related, interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you do , run a public research co ?
Click to expand...

uses MS Paint


----------



## rossored

Not many in the manufacturing sector!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrizio72

Ikon66 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the TT trend seems to be primarily techie related, interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you do , run a public research co ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uses MS Paint
Click to expand...

Spot on! I thank MS paint every day for paying for my TT


----------



## tonymar

thankfully i dont work in IT like everybody else seems to do ,i hopefully do something slightly more intresting so for 6 months of the year i work in offshore subsea construction worldwide


----------



## Joerek

IT - Performance test specialist / team lead and monitoring business

Thats why i need to benchmark my car very often


----------



## GCTTS

Aerospace. Buying lots of bits for fast jets.

Manufacturing at its best.


----------



## chilledoutman

Bailiff.


----------



## lude219

Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is


----------



## Jace

I'm and IT/network manager.


----------



## muz1990

Patrizio72 said:


> So the TT trend seems to be primarily techie related, interesting...


Everyone on my old BMW 1 series forum was either in IT, or an architect/designer :lol:


----------



## thepav

A coroner


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Locomotive driver.


----------



## robbie_boy

I'm in Sales for Adidas


----------



## Pricy147

lude219 said:


> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is


Jeezz.....Citrix - is that still around!

Also IT!


----------



## Jace

Pricy147 said:


> lude219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezz.....Citrix - is that still around!
> 
> Also IT!
Click to expand...

HAHAHAH, nice one. They still provide most of the backbone for remote support technologies like "Go To Assist"

We should do a poll for this thread.... categories of profession, see if IT comes up the highest!


----------



## Jace

Pricy147 said:


> lude219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezz.....Citrix - is that still around!
> 
> Also IT!
Click to expand...

Also, not to hijack this post to much, but how do you rate the Evoque as my Mrs likes them and I think they look nice too.

Is the Auto box ok as I have seen mixed reviews, especially from people who have been using VAG variants of DGS/S-Tronic before.... I still believe that they are the bet Dual clutch transmissions around personally.


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Another IT geek checking in [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## TT-driver

lude219 said:


> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is


My token has expired. Gladly so. I hate Citrix.


----------



## lude219

Jace said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lude219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezz.....Citrix - is that still around!
> 
> Also IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAH, nice one. They still provide most of the backbone for remote support technologies like "Go To Assist"
> 
> We should do a poll for this thread.... categories of profession, see if IT comes up the highest!
Click to expand...

What's amazing is that many fortune 500 companies are still using antiquated PCs and haven't gone the virtualization route yet. My field is xenapp/xendesktop.

Token expired? That sounds like an EMC/RSA issue and not citrix :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonny_C

Project Manager for UK defence company - making real things to keep UK Armed Forces safe


----------



## IC_HOTT

Audiologist - I sell hearing aids  introducing IT to the hearing impaired :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Should have got 'phope' to do one of his survey posts! :wink:


----------



## TTV6

Farmer :roll:


----------



## TT-driver

lude219 said:


> Token expired? That sounds like an EMC/RSA issue and not citrix :mrgreen:


Yeah with that token I used to access a Citrix environment.... :?


----------



## TT-driver

TTV6 said:


> Farmer :roll:


Of a server farm perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Should have got 'phope' to do one of his survey posts! :wink:


Very true!


----------



## lude219

TT-driver said:


> lude219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Token expired? That sounds like an EMC/RSA issue and not citrix :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with that token I used to access a Citrix environment.... :?
Click to expand...

What kind? Hard token? Soft token? Most companies I know use rsa token, and the sysadmin guys normally manage the rsa server. Us citrix guys only turn on dual factor authentication on the netscaler end, so if you're not able to log into citrix, blame the systems ad/eng guys


----------



## TT-driver

This token:









and that leads to a Citrix environment that is slow, does not have the software installed that we actually need and just has gotten a rotten reputation around here. Deserved or not. But thanks for your info, I now know who to blame for the access part :lol:

Now I'm off, printing some money again


----------



## Bayley

TT-driver said:


> This token:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that leads to a Citrix environment that is slow, does not have the software installed that we actually need and just has gotten a rotten reputation around here. Deserved or not. But thanks for your info, I now know who to blame for the access part :lol:
> 
> Now I'm off, printing some money again


I use this this item everyday


----------



## doctorf

A medic as per my name.


----------



## genie_v1

Salesman - selling data networks - keeping Scotlands Public Sector connected.
Very dull - but rewar£ing


----------



## lude219

TT-driver said:


> This token:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that leads to a Citrix environment that is slow, does not have the software installed that we actually need and just has gotten a rotten reputation around here. Deserved or not. But thanks for your info, I now know who to blame for the access part :lol:
> 
> Now I'm off, printing some money again


Yup that would be the rsa hard token. They have soft token for ios/android/wp too. Our citrix environment here is blazing (10gb pipe) plus we have users all across the world. Pretty much we have any programs you need in citrix and for those super intensive ones, we'll give you the ability to remote desktop into your pc and work from there.

Having a good citrix environment up is tough, it requires a complete teamwork with systems, network and citrix engineer guys.

Sucks that your citrix environment is so slow


----------



## AlexA

IT here as well, mainly Microsoft infrastructure.


----------



## Smoothie

Quite a few designers knocking about this place - +1 another one here.


----------



## akf

I work part time on the checkout at farm foods


----------



## nilrem

WAN Analyst for at&t

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## planman

Self employed Architect, Interior Designer and 3d Visualizer looking for work! :?


----------



## RSjonny

Staffed Event Manager 
Sales, Marketing & Finance Automotive Industry
Direct Mail Marketing.


----------



## relic222

I used to be a jedi but then I turned to the dark side...

But I usually tell people I'm a Web developer.


----------



## Patrizio72

RSjonny said:


> Staffed Event Manager
> Sales, Marketing & Finance Automotive Industry
> Direct Mail Marketing.


If you need to outsource any design work pm me


----------



## Neptune

Mitchy said:


> I work on helicopters in the North Sea O&G industry.


Not Super Pumas I hope!!! :?

Me? I'm a deep sea diver!


----------



## Bayley

Im Batman.


----------



## Russ713

Bayley said:


> Im Batman.


How much does it pay?


----------



## lude219

Russ713 said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does it pay?
Click to expand...

Considering that Wayne Enterprises and its subsidiaries worth in the billions of dollars, I'd say Batman is getting paid pretty well :mrgreen:


----------



## muz1990

Bayley said:


> Im Batman.


:lol: for a day last week I amended my signature on my email system at work to this

Murray Macdonald

Aka Batman.
Protector of Gotham City.

^
Do you know... Not a single person clicked :lol:


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Mechanical engineer in the Robotics industry.


----------



## RobLE

Work for a children's hospice.


----------



## Pricy147

Jace said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lude219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citrix Engineer...I don't think many people in IT even know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezz.....Citrix - is that still around!
> 
> Also IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, not to hijack this post to much, but how do you rate the Evoque as my Mrs likes them and I think they look nice too.
> 
> Is the Auto box ok as I have seen mixed reviews, especially from people who have been using VAG variants of DGS/S-Tronic before.... I still believe that they are the bet Dual clutch transmissions around personally.
Click to expand...

In all fairness - considering Landrover consistently come bottom of the reliability stats - with the exception of a failed bulb (twice) - it has been faultless (already on 36k miles!!!). Ours is a manual - not one for auto's. Its a nice drive (not comparing to the TT of course!) - not done much in the way of off roading - but so far so good - would recommend.


----------



## tim_s

Head of technical marketing for a leading global computer/tablet manufacturer.


----------



## glospete

Russ713 said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does it pay?
Click to expand...

Enough so that he doesn't feel like Robin anyone else DOH!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## glospete

Retired after 38 years in the photographic and imaging industry - Kodak, Fuji and running my own consultancy. Now involved in marketing tyre pressure monitoring systems in the caravan and motorhome markets.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Callum-TT

I build and commission the electrical systems on new oil or gas platforms.

Before that I was an electrician in the army before leaving and studying electrical engineering at Teesside university.

In between jobs I have been an electrical project engineer, project manager, drive fuel trucks, AA breakdown engineer, UPS engineer, Generator engineer & even sold Kirby hovers for a short time

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzmaster71

Automation Engineer, however mostly working with Navigational equipment on merchant vessels(Dry cargo, cruise, LPG, LNG, tankers). Also covering airport radars, Ice/Oil radars, the list goes on...


----------



## Monkey Hanger

Health Safety & Enviroment Ops Advisor.


----------



## MarcF-TT

Continuing the IT trend, MD of a software company


----------



## pimp my TT

*Archivist*


----------



## Patrizio72

Really nice to see one of my topics go beyond 10 pages, time to crack open the champagne [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pityacker

Twenty years as Durham miner and now working as a facilities supervisor on a chemical plant on teesside


----------



## moro anis

Monkey Hanger said:


> Health Safety & Enviroment Ops Advisor.


You've got a lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

Risk Engineering Manager for a major global industrial insurer.

Positives- Great job, visit clients' plants all over the world, get a view on construction of major complexes and airports etc, plus see loads of production, everything form mobile phones, car manufacturing, shipbuilding, aircraft, explosives and lots of boys toys.

Negatives- lots of air travel and overnight hotel stays (in good quality hotels generally), lots of early starts, jet lag etc (but millions of air miles for hols!)


----------



## Paul-TT

Materials scientist for a major defence contractor... [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jburrows99

Drive ships for the Navy


----------



## dannyboyz4

This one sues companies and people before masquerading as a solicitor during the hours of darkness.

It's great and permits me the luxury of a £5 pay as go voucher each month.  the free data allowance is great.


----------



## J20ROBO

Mobile Crane Technician (Specializing in All Terrain and Truck mounted mobile cranes)


----------



## ibiswhitett

Head of Estates for the NHS


----------



## Franzpan

I sell Jaguar's.


----------



## Zooney

Pilot.


----------



## Bahamuri

Programer and database administrator [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

Retired 14 years ago and been working harder then ever the last 8 years to afford this money pit of a modding addiction

Worked: Drugs / Electronics/Communications / Advertising / Marketing / Cosmetics / Consultant / Customer Service /Design

now you know why I got out my mind exploded ......

Have always loved working on cars from the 60's till now.......... nice way to go out.... better ways yes but not bad.....


----------



## Kalibre46

Freelance IT Network Security Architect = Boring


----------



## Jas_TTS

Project Engineer - Renewable Energy


----------



## ROBH49

Laboratory Technician, Biomass Renewable Energy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fox_94

Media sports analyst


----------



## Angusthewestie

Psychologist ... research end, university based [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## muz1990

Zooney said:


> Pilot.


I'd love to be a pilot, I've heard somewhere that you can take courses ( expensive ones! ) to get a foot in the door, would be a good career and good money I'd imagine.. Although a Virginia airways pilot flying from fat wick to Edinburgh airport 20 times a week is probably considered a glorified bus driver in the land of Pilots :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

Franzpan said:


> I sell Jaguar's.


For a zoo supplier ? :wink:


----------



## Angusthewestie

muz1990 said:


> Zooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a pilot, I've heard somewhere that you can take courses ( expensive ones! ) to get a foot in the door, would be a good career and good money I'd imagine.. Although a Virginia airways pilot flying from fat wick to Edinburgh airport 20 times a week is probably considered a glorified bus driver in the land of Pilots :lol:
Click to expand...

I have a friend who is a pilot and he self-funded rather than the ex-military route. He still does short-haul stuff but absolutely loves his job and posts some awesome pics on FB! I think it is VERY expensive - he did his training at a private school in Spain, I think - google it!


----------



## Patrizio72

Wish I was a helicopter pilot [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JustinTTR

Media whore.


----------



## Jessie-j

Hairdresser and proud of it :?


----------



## Zooney

muz1990 said:


> Zooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a pilot, I've heard somewhere that you can take courses ( expensive ones! ) to get a foot in the door, would be a good career and good money I'd imagine.. Although a Virginia airways pilot flying from fat wick to Edinburgh airport 20 times a week is probably considered a glorified bus driver in the land of Pilots :lol:
Click to expand...

Well Muz, I sort of "cheated"....... 
20 years in the Airforce bypasses the need to spend 80 odd K getting a licence!

And yes, I am now that glorified (Air)bus driver


----------



## Tyrer

Teacher here


----------



## roddy

unemployed !! 8)


----------



## simno44

EXXON fleet manager by day

Crime fighter by night


----------



## therock

not so bright SPARK


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> EXXON fleet manager by day
> 
> Crime fighter by night


Don't give up your day job !!!


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXXON fleet manager by day
> 
> Crime fighter by night
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job !!!
Click to expand...

?


----------



## muz1990

Zooney said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a pilot, I've heard somewhere that you can take courses ( expensive ones! ) to get a foot in the door, would be a good career and good money I'd imagine.. Although a Virginia airways pilot flying from fat wick to Edinburgh airport 20 times a week is probably considered a glorified bus driver in the land of Pilots :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Muz, I sort of "cheated".......
> 20 years in the Airforce bypasses the need to spend 80 odd K getting a licence!
> 
> And yes, I am now that glorified (Air)bus driver
Click to expand...

Following this thread I actually enquired about lessons.. I'm going to book a trial induction thing in Edinburgh for a couple hours briefing and 'crash course' flight 

I've worked it out to be circa 10k for your PPL, following that surely you would find it easier to get hired as a trainee commercial pilot? Even if I find its not what I've expected, it would be worth the £250 for the initial expirience to begin with!


----------



## Zooney

Muz: PM sent.


----------



## burns

Company solicitor for a provider of logbook loans.

Flame suit on


----------



## Tangerine Knight

retired in march after career as a police officer [im 50 on wednesday]

before that 9 years in the parachute regiment


----------



## simno44

blackpoolfc said:


> retired in march after career as a police officer [im 50 on wednesday]
> 
> before that 9 years in the parachute regiment


Good man!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Zooney

blackpoolfc said:


> retired in march after career as a police officer


Wow!
You can retire at 50?!


----------



## Tangerine Knight

i was actually 49 !/2 when i went


----------



## igotone

Zooney said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> retired in march after career as a police officer
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You can retire at 50?!
Click to expand...

Depends how old you were when you joined. The youngest age to join is 19 and you undertake to do 30 years, so you could retire at 49 in that case. If you've worked previously in some occupations, such as the armed forces, that service, or a portion of it, can count towards pensionable police service.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

yes i joined the army at 16 years old and the job when i was 25 as igotone has said added together came to the magic 30 years but remember paid 11% of my wage towards pension and for the last couple of years 14%

my pension contributions were more than my mortgage payments


----------



## userxyz

Another I.T. bod here (Systems Infrastructure Specialist, focussing on Virtualisation off/on premise and automation around those technologies).

Has Toshiba answered? I would like to know how to afford an R8 :lol:


----------



## glospete

Patrizio72 said:


> Wish I was a helicopter pilot [smiley=bigcry.gif]


But not from off-shore oil rigs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Adam M

patent attorney


----------



## Zooney

igotone said:


> Depends how old you were when you joined. The youngest age to join is 19 and you undertake to do 30 years, so you could retire at 49 in that case. If you've worked previously in some occupations, such as the armed forces, that service, or a portion of it, can count towards pensionable police service.


Sure, I did 20 years in the RAF. CRA there was 55. I'm now in BA where norm retirement age was 55, but now more like 60.

My point is that being able to retire at 50 in this day and age is now pretty rare and a great reward for you. enjoy it! 8)


----------



## Soban

There's no such thing as an "average TT driver"!


----------



## TheMetalMan0

muz1990 said:


> Following this thread I actually enquired about lessons.. I'm going to book a trial induction thing in Edinburgh for a couple hours briefing and *'crash course'* flight


They've not thought that name through very carefully have they :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Soban said:


> There's no such thing as an "average TT driver"!


Ok, let's omit the 'average' part


----------



## lee3272

Work for total uk at oil refinery no discount on petrol but get discounted on oil


----------



## Tattieee

Graduate Mechanical Engineer

TT 2.0TFSI S line Black Edition


----------



## TTS-Phil

Owner of Precision Engineering Business


----------



## Patrizio72

There seems to be a lot of engineers


----------



## Skeee

Patrizio72 said:


> There seems to be a lot of engineers


 Hmmmm? :roll:

Any head shrinks have a theory for this? Surely (hopefully) not subliminal acceptance of the 'Vorsprung Durch Technik' marketing? 

Fwiw am retired engineer too.

Won't state what age,retired at as it tends to p!$$ people off!


----------



## Bayley

I was an Senior RF Engineer for 4 years, just to add to the engineering list :lol:


----------



## moro anis

Nice to see some fellow engineers around. I thought we were a dying breed and a taboo word.


----------



## brittan

moro anis said:


> Nice to see some fellow engineers around. I thought we were a dying breed and a taboo word.


Not quite.


----------



## Spaceman10

No not at all 

Lots around


----------



## Templar

Manufacturing Engineer for an aerospace maintenance and repair facility. 
Another one for the engineers :mrgreen:


----------



## igotone

Hmmm. Time for an engineer joke then in 'Off Topic'.


----------



## Nodeamus

Another engineer here - helping to develop the world's finest aero engines.


----------



## ACSmith

Aero Acoustics Engineer at Bentley motors


----------



## .nayef

Med Student


----------



## MattBearman

I'm a freelance website developer, but I also run BugMuncher.com, which I'm aiming to make my full time job.

I suppose you could count me as one of the engineers, as my job often referred to as "Software Engineering" - not sure how the real engineers would feel about that though


----------



## OllieTT

I run a metal finishing company. We do powder coating, wet paint spraying, anodising, zinc plating and a few other bits and pieces. So we're pretty much allied to engineering.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptill1

Bin Man!!


----------



## jimojameso

Lots of engineers here which is good to see. I'm an engineer at McLaren Racing so proper petrol-head through and through


----------



## roddy

jimojameso said:


> Lots of engineers here which is good to see. I'm an engineer at McLaren Racing so proper petrol-head through and through


Well then stop poncing around on the internet and get your finger out of your a**e and get a proper car on the grid next year !!!!


----------



## jimojameso

Ha ha ha were working very hard on it!! Don't you worry


----------



## roddy

Cheers mate , ( glad you took that with some humour :wink: ) i wish you all luck , i really want to see Jenson with a competitive car under him, he is one of my favourites .


----------



## sexytt

Guess what folks..... HAIRDRESSER...... :lol: :roll: :lol: Listen to absolute shite all day [smiley=gossip.gif] except for my TT engine 8)


----------



## moro anis

Our company has been working with Mercedes AMG-HPE for some years, that provided the engines for McLaren, so something else in common.


----------



## Ovt

Moving people from A to B... in a Boeing


----------



## Matty9231

Accountant.... :roll:


----------



## scottitoohotti

If I told you, I would have to kill you.... :lol:


----------



## kojak

3D designer.  I design and model stuff on 3D for a living, sound 1000x better than in reality.


----------



## Nathanho123

Barber - self employed mostly swansea city footballers pay for my TT as they have their hair cut every Friday haha


----------



## Suzuka

moro anis said:


> Our company has been working with Mercedes AMG-HPE for some years, that provided the engines for McLaren, so something else in common.


Capricorn, Basingstoke


----------



## Adams RS

Senior Buyer Construction


----------



## Vitalstatistix

Process Operator on a Chemical Plant.


----------



## frankie1888

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Retired 16 years ago, after 33 years in the Electricity Generating Industry.  8)
> Hoggy.


Standby Generators by any chance lol?


----------



## eastwood1875

I'm a metal basher

:lol:


----------



## mad chemist

Vitalstatistix said:


> Process Operator on a Chemical Plant.


Medicinal chemist in the pharmaceutical industry


----------



## wolves

Production Manager manufacturing automotive electronic products. Worked for my boss for 34 years.
http://www.eurogroup.gb.com/


----------



## eastwood1875

wolves said:


> Production Manager manufacturing automotive electronic products. Worked for my boss for 34 years.
> http://www.eurogroup.gb.com/


Similar to us mate


----------



## wolves

Similar in what way what do you do?


----------



## wolves

Oh I see your a metal basher.


----------



## xpanel

I just quit being a construction worker of many years, building mainly porches and decks from wood. 
I am currently working for the Department of Motor Vehicles in Chicago.


----------



## Pingo

I am Methalurgical Engineer, and Mechanical engineer too.
And i have one business about IT (software development - cloud solutions).

And I am also passionate supporter of *Cruzeiro Esporte Clube*, next champion of Brazilian football championship.
http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/b ... o-serie-a/ :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizio72

Right... Now I have enough people in this topic I can tout for some work, does anyone here need any marketing or branding design services?


----------



## jamesbailey999

I am an IT manager for Overclockers UK 

www.overclockers.co.uk

Bailey


----------



## Patrizio72

jamesbailey999 said:


> I am an IT manager for Overclockers UK
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Bailey


Im well into PC gaming, can you do me any good deals?


----------



## jamesbailey999

Patrizio72 said:


> jamesbailey999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an IT manager for Overclockers UK
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> Im well into PC gaming, can you do me any good deals?
Click to expand...

It depends on what haha


----------



## roddy

Or any welding done ? . , i might bé back from Spain sometime in the next month or so 8)


----------



## Alexjh

<-- desktop virtualization.

Citrix, xenapp, AppSense.. blah


----------



## moro anis

Never mind all this IT guff, I thought there'd be some deals going on haircuts :lol:


----------



## SteveyJ

Design engineer for bespoke ventilation


----------



## Templar

No Audi salespersons so far then :roll:


----------



## riiiiiich

I work with SAP. I'll say no more :wink:


----------



## RBrocky

I've just became a TT owner, I am a Race Engineer for a British Formula Ford team.


----------



## tofinojoe

Head of Marketing for a retailer...


----------



## Patrizio72

tofinojoe said:


> Head of Marketing for a retailer...


I'm your man for design work!


----------



## lude219

Alexjh said:


> <-- desktop virtualization.
> 
> Citrix, xenapp, AppSense.. blah


NICE! I'm not alone!


----------



## K-90-MTN

I'm a Telecommunications Engineer. No need to commute as I have a work van so don't mind the economy of the TT. After 1 year of ownership I've dobe 4500 miles which includes 1 trip to Stafford (from Cornwall) and 1 trip to Bristol airport!

I have however spent about £600 on general maintenance on top of my mods...:shock:

Sent from AutoGuide.com


----------



## Blade_76

I'm not saying I'm Batman, I'm just saying nobody has ever seen me and Batman in the same room...


----------



## JETLAG

Engineer full time and recently opened the South African branch of BlackVue (www.blackvue.co.za)... so if anyone wants to do a group buy we can negotiate


----------



## Patrizio72

Seems the TT is without a doubt an engineers car


----------



## Gunmann

Well, I'm Computer Engineer and I'm about to work in Portuguese Air Force as developer/maintenance of information systems and technical support :lol:


----------



## Alexjh

Patrizio72 said:


> Seems the TT is without a doubt an engineers car


Appreciation of fine machinery.


----------



## moro anis

+1


----------



## Templar

Alexjh said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the TT is without a doubt an engineers car
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciation of fine machinery.
Click to expand...

They do indeed seem to be appreciated by us engineers generally, maybe its something to do with the way the TT is engineered and constructed. There are a few at my place of work. A couple of engineers and one owned by a lady in HR.


----------



## lude219

Just curious, do you guys see a lot of Mercedes slk or bmw z4, or is it predominantly TTs there on the other side of the pond?


----------



## eastwood1875

Patrizio72 said:


> Seems the TT is without a doubt an engineers car


 8)

Yup


----------



## mattdonns

Sales assistant for an apple premium reseller


----------



## Bouncedout

Solicitor


----------



## mwad

Production Supervisor


----------



## L0z

Secondary Music Teacher

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mwad

Blade_76 said:


> I'm not saying I'm Batman, I'm just saying nobody has ever seen me and Batman in the same room...


 :lol:


----------



## oxyjon

National Transport Services Manager for industrial & medical gases company.


----------



## Algsnowden

Doctor


----------



## Templar

mwad said:


> Production Supervisor


Supervising what may I ask..


----------



## Jwilliams0805

Maintenance Electrical Engineer


----------



## L0z

Templar said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Production Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> Supervising what may I ask..
Click to expand...

Production...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eastwood1875

L0z said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Production Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> Supervising what may I ask..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...

LOL

:lol:


----------



## hope88

Hairdresser


----------



## Templar

L0z said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Production Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> Supervising what may I ask..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...

Producing what ?


----------



## Patrizio72

hope88 said:


> Hairdresser


(Like)


----------



## Andy Mundo

Automotive marketing


----------



## Templar

Nails & Lashes (mobile)


----------



## V6KMO

Technical Director.


----------



## Bean_QS

Technician for Audi


----------



## Jasons

MD of a Consultancy Co- Airline related.

J


----------



## mazingerZ

Business Lawyer


----------



## Hoggy

Bean_QS said:


> Technician for Audi


Hi Bean, Our problems are solved then. Plenty of info here when you need it. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasons

Hoggy said:


> Bean_QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technician for Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bean, Our problems are solved then. Plenty of info here when you need it. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Lol! :lol:

(Is it funny cos' its true?  )


----------



## Templar

Bean_QS said:


> Technician for Audi


How long have you been a Techie ?


----------



## therock

not so bright spark


----------



## Darren3005

Technologist for a digital ink making company (sunjet- aka sunchemical)


----------



## eldiablott

35mphspeedlimit said:


> C'mon, gotta be other Civil Servants in here too? Don't be shy! :wink:


prison officer, civil servant punchbag


----------



## alanlew

A humble postman.


----------



## bilajio

Jessica Alba's chief nipple tweaker. You think that stuff just happens?

When not doing that, an Accountant. Seems to be a fair few finance guys with TT's commonly referred to as an AudiT T in our circles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m12kna

For my sins - Sales Manager for a developer! - nearly as bad as an estate agent???


----------



## Jenny H

I am an Independent Financial Adviser


----------



## eldiablott

Jenny H said:


> I am an Independent Financial Adviser


with a cowboy hat like that? nice one


----------



## Jenny H

eldiablott said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an Independent Financial Adviser
> 
> 
> 
> with a cowboy hat like that? nice one
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Lrihk

Graphic Designer.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Partner in a firm of financial advisers last 16 years. 27 years in the industry.

I specialise in protection. Looking after 4,500 clients in respect of their insurance needs (not motor, before you ask!).

:wink:


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Retired Chartered Civil Engineer


----------



## LaztSWE

AV [email protected]


----------



## Trossuk

A catcher of rats...


----------



## andrecc

self employed owner of 2 business coffee shops.


----------



## Pete Mac

Retired Bobby (dog section) :twisted:


----------



## Desmodave996

Aviation/Space insurance broker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benbuhagiar

Financial advisor in wealth management.


----------



## Jacek

Precision engineering - machining shop - CNC and manual machines - programmer, setter and operator.


----------



## Rs adam

Work for Bt openreach


----------



## Dizzyman

Patrizio72 said:


> I wonder if we will get anyone from the building trade...


I'm a stone mason


----------



## johnny69

Site manager for a building contractor


----------



## garytheobald

anaesthetics


----------



## ash1970

Aerospace Logistics Technician (spares for Eurofighter Typhoon, Saudi Arabia). Soon to be unemployed cos its shite.


----------



## Bigz

Resource Manager within Financial Services


----------



## RSSTT

Planning Officer, however a MKI TT owner, not a MKII TT owner


----------



## Big Kid

ECommerce Manager for an independent furniture group.


----------



## Senna916

Operations Director for a construction company. Long hours, little fun but pays the school fees & the bills for the toys.


----------



## jessepinkman

Retired Biomedical Scientist.


----------



## iTMO_nl

NOC Engineer


----------



## Jezza21

I'm an eCommerce Recruitment Consultant! I could do with a couple of good eCommerce Manager's if you're looking for a job Big Kid! :lol:


----------



## Denty

Professional musician [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## alexp

Denty said:


> Professional musician [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


That's a bit different! 8)


----------



## V8star

Audi technician at an Indy shop - TTRS


----------



## Tom_TTSline

Work at Vodafone for business customers.


----------



## DrKaz

Doctor- Anaesthetist
But not bad with a hair brush and a blow dryer- 3 year old daughter!


----------



## RichP

Ex driving instructor.

Was going to teach my partner how to drive in our TT as she's still a learner, but the insurance company wanted 6.5k to put her on the insurance


----------



## pattb

I.T for a government department in Ireland
and
Music critic/reviewer for a Music Website

Former singer/songwriter...that be life!!


----------



## Fizzleh

hairdresser


----------



## Sandjunkie

Vice President of Finance and Decision Support for large Healthcare System in California


----------



## JordynKelly

DJ with residences in several Clubs!

... aaaaaaand work in Sky during the day but that's less exciting!


----------



## stevebgt1

I,m an un-employed Polish Immigrant , claiming benefits via my cousin`s ID :roll:


----------



## Templar

stevebgt1 said:


> I,m an un-employed Polish Immigrant , claiming benefits via my cousin`s ID :roll:


And goes by the name of Steve. .


----------



## Candyturbo

Im an electrician , yes building trade !!!!!! Did nt go uni left school with only a few qualification s 
Dont see what you do has any thing to do with what car you have , its your interest in cars !!!


----------



## TT-driver

Lost my job recently. Was working as a telecom billing expert. The work moved to India. Looking for something new now.


----------



## jjosh

Plane driver, still can't believe they pay me for my hobby! :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT

Licensed aircraft engineer. - Pilots need hero's too.


----------



## Readie1978

International freight forwarder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concept

I run a vision enhancement company.


----------



## Coffee32

Surely no TT owner is average.... 8)

International Finance Director for a US software company


----------



## jjosh

neil_audiTT said:


> Licensed aircraft engineer. - Pilots need hero's too.


Too right!


----------



## Templar

neil_audiTT said:


> Licensed aircraft engineer. - Pilots need hero's too.


Licensed to do what.. repairs ?


----------



## neil_audiTT

Sign the certificate of release to service after maintenance!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfmadeasy

Director of Golf Courses


----------



## chilledoutman

Director of directors


----------



## Callum-TT

International man of mystery and revered porn star 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MoreGooderTT

I'm a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Imranbashir

Risk analyst at Verizon


----------



## Mrjonty

Full time Ultrarunner (without any sponsorship or particular talent for that matter...) so until I hit the big time, to make ends meet, I work as a healthcare manager.


----------



## Dunners

Chartered Surveyor. I promised myself a TT for getting Chartered&#8230;


----------



## Skygod

Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## Edwards521

Served in the Military for 16 years (Weapons & Explosives Engineer) before being injured and subsequently retired. 3 years of rehabilitation followed and I'm now Director of my own Project Engineering/Management Company in Central London.


----------



## yelloduc

I'm an emergency room Murse (male nurse  ), and I work at a scuba diving shop on the side for fun.


----------



## LeTrench

I used to design video games...

...now I'm a contractor at Jag Land Rover.

...I think I "careered" off the road somewhere.


----------



## princealbert

35mphspeedlimit said:


> C'mon, gotta be other Civil Servants in here too? Don't be shy! :wink:


Me. But I'm not telling you where I work.

I'm also in Guernsey this weekend visiting friends and getting on it.



Edwards521 said:


> Served in the Military for 16 years (Weapons & Explosives Engineer).


I'm ex Army. Did 10 years in as an Armr.


----------



## Day_efc

Aircraft engineer all over Europe


----------



## Ejol123

Drag queen artist, previously dog groomer


----------



## Jim55

Community service officer


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Retired from the Power industry 20 years ago.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## C00P5TT5

Nun with a smooth powerflex bush (6.58 minutes)


----------



## Roller Skate

After 13 years in the military then working as a private contractor in the Middle East and West Africa I took a career change to something more stressful and became a Website Designer.


----------



## Gray79

Service manager at an agricultural machinery dealer, used to own my own company but got bought out by the company I work for now.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have my own cctv / alarm company, got a contract for Tesco's, installs / service etc all over the country

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Guess 8)


----------



## ashfinlayson

Been a software engineer for 10 years, before that I was a child :lol:


----------



## mickee92

Domestic Gas service and ch/hw repair engineer for a housing association aka "Gas Engineer"

Also Toy Solider for a drinking club I mean the REME since 2011.


----------



## Graham'sTT

Retired GPO/BT engineer / manager.
Full-time TT driver and family fleet manager.


----------



## Josherswilson

Planning Engineer in the Power and Oil Industry!


----------



## Rene Pogel

Production Operations with a major oil company, largely in the Middle East & West Africa, now living in Holland.

RP


----------



## hot foot

Same as Johnny Farmer!


----------



## CHAO5

Ferry Captain


----------



## lac

Injection Moulding Operator for Honda UK


----------



## ashfinlayson

lac said:


> Injection Moulding Operator for Honda UK


You're not far for me lac, I used to work for oak furniture land just down the road, I've probably seen your TT about 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

CHAO5 said:


> Ferry Captain


Nearly snorted my cocaine the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## noidea

Toolmaker and have my own business manufacturing blow mould tooling.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sweatystt

Spent 10 years in the signs and graphics industry wrapping anything from a toaster to a 40ft trailer. Had my own company for several years till fed up travelling up and down the country. Now have my own company in asbestos removal.


----------



## andyk17

Hi,

26 years in Banking, then nearly 14 years training Police officers but made redundant and decided on early retirement 3 years ago, now enjoying myself.

Andy


----------



## drejcislo

Artist


----------



## bhoy78

Gigolo 8) women only though before anyone gets any ideas


----------



## SeanTTS

I Supply and install security products to the army and the uk police force


----------



## AndreiV93

Assistant Accountant for a pharmaceutical company [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dreago

Chef for 12 years and decided to find a job with a better work life balance. I now work in the legal recruitment sector and have been doing this for the past 6 years.


----------



## Rodddimus

My job title is Head of Business Intelligence i work in the NHS


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

I work as a biro pilot and box shifter for a marine distribution company.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

roofer scum


----------



## Ady.

Roller Skate said:


> CHAO5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry Captain
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly snorted my cocaine the wrong way. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maody66

Tax Consultant


----------



## Gaz78

Transparent wall technician........also known as a window cleaner 

Gaz


----------



## Smarto15

Parts advisor at Mercedes-Benz
sub role - BRABUS specialist


----------



## CrispyStork

Cyber security analyst.


----------



## bhoy78

Must admit I haven't read more than the last few pages of this thread but have to say I am disappointed not to even see one hairdresser!


----------



## Stealth69

I'm a fluffer on low rent seedy films normally recorded in the back of a D reg transit with more rust than paint or in a mid block tented council garage


----------



## bertiebowser11

IT geek with a good hairdresser


----------



## barong777

Stunt cock in the porn industrie 8) . In truth a retired super yacht skipper.


----------



## Roller Skate

Stealth69 said:


> I'm a fluffer on low rent seedy films normally recorded in the back of a D reg transit with more rust than paint or in a mid block tented council garage


I wondered who got my old job. If you find a large bottle of Rohypnol wedged under the wheel arch cover, feel free to keep it.*

* if you get chance can you wipe and fingerprints off the bottle, there's a good chap.


----------



## Gingergod911

Gas engineer apprentice!


----------



## Gingergod911

Gaz78 said:


> Transparent wall technician........also known as a window cleaner
> 
> Gaz


I probably laughed more than I should of at this!


----------



## madmaude

bhoy78 said:


> Must admit I haven't read more than the last few pages of this thread but have to say I am disappointed not to even see one hairdresser!


See 'Brittan's' post, 'unemployed hairdresser'


----------



## Stealth69

Roller Skate said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fluffer on low rent seedy films normally recorded in the back of a D reg transit with more rust than paint or in a mid block tented council garage
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who got my old job. If you find a large bottle of Rohypnol wedged under the wheel arch cover, feel free to keep it.*
> 
> * if you get chance can you wipe and fingerprints off the bottle, there's a good chap.
Click to expand...

Consider it done dude!! Shall just use of the detol extra strong anti bacterial wipes that we use on the models pre filming, that should do it


----------



## Roller Skate

Stealth69 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fluffer on low rent seedy films normally recorded in the back of a D reg transit with more rust than paint or in a mid block tented council garage
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who got my old job. If you find a large bottle of Rohypnol wedged under the wheel arch cover, feel free to keep it.*
> 
> * if you get chance can you wipe and fingerprints off the bottle, there's a good chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it done dude!! Shall just use of the detol extra strong anti bacterial wipes that we use on the models pre filming, that should do it
Click to expand...

Excellent choice sir.


----------



## ZephyR2

sweatystt said:


> Spent 10 years in the signs and graphics industry wrapping anything from a toaster to a 40ft trailer. Had my own company for several years till fed up travelling up and down the country. Now have my own company in asbestos removal.


Spent many many years as an asbestos surveyor finding work for you guys. :lol:


----------



## alistair.carr

EMEA & APAC Infrastructure manager for a SaaS tech startup

Or, more simply, dogs body


----------



## Steve R

Always been a heating engineer/plumber, retired now and loving every minute of it.

But my Grandad used to lag pipes with an asbestos based material. He died of asbestosis years ago.

Took them 3 months to burn the old git :twisted: .


----------



## hfz134

IT Business Analyst at Shell.


----------



## Maody66

Tax Consultant


----------



## 83kY

I am self-employed by repairing cars and doing some detailing work. Only things I have some other people do to my cars are paint work and wheel alignment


----------

